# Kohler K341 problem



## jacreech (May 26, 2013)

Greetings and warm regards! My first post, though it concerns my Bolens QS16 (1977) which I've owned since 1990. I've rebuilt most everything on this tractor and want to keep it going. But suddenly this mowing season I'm encountering what I think is an engine problem: Doesn't have the power it did last year, and the engine stalls (dies) with even modest loads, such as uphill while mower deck engaged.

The K341 was replaced, new short block as of 5 or 6 years ago - has about 500 miles on it. Last summer, mid-season, my carb throttle plate came loose and caused a momentary rpm surge, maybe 10-15 seconds before I was able to cut off the engine. That blew a head gasket, which I replaced (head was still within spec). Also replaced the carb (Walbro adjustable jet).

I've replaced my spark plug and coil (Bosch blue), points are 1 yr. old and gapped properly. Air and fuel filters are new. Carb adjusted properly. Fuel pump is delivering fuel to the carb. Mower deck and all associated belts and pulleys in good shape (moves freely when disengaged from PTO), so it is not putting an undue load on the engine.

Also, the engine recently is using oil - no leaks, so it must be burning. I'm wondering if I might have a broken piston ring? Compression seems good, but I can't measure it accurately with the auto compression release gizmo on this engine.

Any ideas to try before I pull the head, and after that open up the engine?

Many thanks!


----------



## jacreech (May 26, 2013)

I should add that I drained the tank and refilled with different fuel. But the stalling still remains. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------

